# [Lecteur cd-rom] Ne lit pas les CD audio

## julroy67

Hello,

bon après mes aventures avec K3B, j'ai en même temps découvert que mon premier lecteur marche plus vraiment comme il faut   :Confused:  c'est-à-dire que bah il ne lit plus les CD Audio par exemple, j'arrive pas non plus à copier (peu importe le type de cd), et par contre je peux lire les DVD >_<

Dans ce cas-là y'a quelqu'un de compétent ?

----------

## Temet

Essaye avec un livecd, je me demande si ton matos n'est pas mort.

----------

## julroy67

ok, bah j'essaye sa de suite.

(Sa m'arrangerait qu'il soit mort, j'aurais au moins un prétexte pour en avoir un nouveau xD, il a quand même plus de 5 ans ce lecteur)

----------

## julroy67

 :Confused:  Bizarre, j'ai réussi à booter sur le Livecd Gentoo, à priori aucun problème, mais je vois que maintenant tout marche sauf les CD audio. >_> j'y comprend rien.

----------

## sebtx

Salut,

Le boot sur le Live CD était-il lent ou alors le boot était-il à "vitesse normale" pour un liveCD ?

Si je me plante pas, la lecture des CDs normaux utilise un laser infrarouge, et la lecture des DVDs utilise un laser rouge visible. Il se peut donc que le laser infrarouge ait un problème...

Maintenant il faut voir si tu peux arriver à accéder à tes CDs audio à partir d'un autre système (boot sur liveCD genre geexbox ou autre permettant d'éjecter le lecteur cdrom à la fin du boot et de "lire" ton CD audio).

Après je vois pas trop ce qui peut se passer.

Attention aussi, si tu n'as pas de son pour les CDs audio, ça peut provenir du câble audio du lecteur cdrom non relié ou un règlage de volume incorrect, mais je pense que dans ton cas le CD audio ne doit pas être reconnu dutout.

 :Smile: 

----------

## nemo13

 *julroy67 wrote:*   

>  Bizarre, j'ai réussi à booter sur le Livecd Gentoo, à priori aucun problème, mais je vois que maintenant tout marche sauf les CD audio. >_> j'y comprend rien.

 

bonsoir,

tu tentes de les lire comment et avec quoi ?

A+

----------

## julroy67

Bon je vais tenter plusieurs Livecd (sur Livecd Gentoo la lecture avait l'air normale), je tente en 1er Geexbox, puis sinon je tente aussi par la même occasion sous Windows. Pour ce qui est avec quoi je le lit, bah rien, il n'est pas reconnu le CD.

----------

## julroy67

Bah c'est bien ce que je pensais au départ, c'est ma Gentoo qui ne lit pas les CD audio avec mon lecteur /dev/hdc. Pour la Geexbox et Windows XP ça à très bien marché. Là il me faut de l'aide parce que franchement je vois pas d'où sa peut venir.  :Mad: 

C'est Udev? Hal? KDE? Kernel? xD aucune idée et tellement de possibilités ...

----------

## ghoti

 *julroy67 wrote:*   

> Pour ce qui est avec quoi je le lit, bah rien, il n'est pas reconnu le CD.

 

C'est-à-dire ?

Pour préciser la pensée de nemo13 :

- Que se passe-t-il exactement lorsque tu introduis un CD audio ?

- As-tu essayé de le lire directement avec cdplay ou KsCD ?

(Petit rappel, à tout hasard : un CD audio ne se "monte" pas; il ne contient pas de système de fichiers au sens strict du terme.)

----------

## julroy67

Ben justement il se passe rien, normalement quand j'insère un CD (avec mon graveur par exemple), je peux choisir ce que je veux faire et donc j'utilise normalement Amarok, mais là avec le lecteur DVD, il se passe rien, enfin si, le PC se bloque 1 seconde, puis le CD tourne, s'arrête, puis recommence à tourner, et sa recommence. (je n'essaie pas de monter le CD  :Wink: )

EDIT: j'ai essayé avec Amarok, Xine, Mplayer et VLC.

----------

## sebtx

Salut,

Vérifies la config de ton noyau si tu as des problèmes d'accès (même de montage), et notamment que tu as pensé à compiler le support de l'ISO9660 et compagnie  :Smile: 

Sinon tu peux essayer d'accéder au lecteur en raw avec une commande style

```
dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cd.img
```

si cette commande fonctionne, c'est que tu as déjà les bons drivers et que le lecteur fonctionne.

Sinon postes nous quelques logs de ton noyau au moment où tu insères le CD  :Wink: 

----------

## sebtx

Parcontre si ton lecteur est IDE, as-tu activé le DMA ? Cela peut paraitre con mais des fois c'est pas grand chose...

Sinon est-ce que /etc/init.d/hdparm est lancé ?

fais-nous donc un hdparm -I /dev/cdrom

et regardes aussi si tu es en 16 ou 32 bits (hdparm -c /dev/cdrom).

Des fois les problèmes viennent de là...

----------

## julroy67

Humm dans dmesg y'a rien de spécifique par rapport au lecteur.

Ensuite pour hdparm

```
Gentoo-Tux julroy67 # hdparm -I /dev/cdrom

/dev/cdrom:

ATAPI CD-ROM, with removable media

        Model Number:       CREATIVEDVD5240E-1

        Serial Number:

        Firmware Revision:  1.30

Standards:

        Likely used CD-ROM ATAPI-1

Configuration:

        DRQ response: 50us.

        Packet size: 12 bytes

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        DMA: sdma0 sdma1 sdma2 mdma0 mdma1 *mdma2

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns
```

```
Gentoo-Tux julroy67 # hdparm -c /dev/cdrom

/dev/cdrom:

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)
```

Et aussi j'ai remarqué que si je lance, enfin que je j'insère plusieurs fois de suite, à un certain moment sa marche. Bizarre :S

EDIT: Par contre ->

```
dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cd.img

dd: lecture de `/dev/cdrom': Erreur d'entrée/sortie

0+0 enregistrements lus

0+0 enregistrements écrits

0 bytes (0 B) copied, 4,9386 s, 0,0 kB/s
```

----------

## montesq

salut!

Bon en fait le problème est hardware et non pas du côté soft...

Pour lire un CD sous linux il faut que ton lecteur CD-rom soit directement relié à ta carte son par un petit cable (en plus du câble IDE et de l'alim), dont je ne connais pas le nom qui se charge de fournir un son analogique. Windows lit les CD-audio comme un CD de données (de façon numérique) alors que sous linux certains softs utilisent directement l'analogique.

A confirmer, mais c'est le problème que j'avais eu une fois...

++

edit : cf http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00000240.html

edit2 : cf http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/translations/fr/html-1page/CDROM-HOWTO.html (rechercher Diagnostiquer des problèmes audio-numériques)

----------

## guilc

 *montesq wrote:*   

> salut!
> 
> Bon en fait le problème est hardware et non pas du côté soft...
> 
> Pour lire un CD sous linux il faut que ton lecteur CD-rom soit directement relié à ta carte son par un petit cable (en plus du câble IDE et de l'alim), dont je ne connais pas le nom qui se charge de fournir un son analogique. Windows lit les CD-audio comme un CD de données (de façon numérique) alors que sous linux certains softs utilisent directement l'analogique.
> ...

 

Ouais enfin, ça doit faire bientot 10 ans que ce lien analogique ne sert plus a rien du tout hein  :Wink: 

En plus si c'est pour faire manger de l'analogique à la carte son alors qu'elle sait gérer du numérique, c'est plutot bete de perdre de la qualité sonore à ce niveau... Autant conserver en numérique le plus longtemps possible pour diminuer les pertes et consacrer l'analogique seulement à la section sortie de carte -> HP

----------

## sebtx

Tiens donc, je crois savoir d'où vient ton problème.

Essayes de désactiver l'I/O en 32 bits. Je rencontrais des problèmes similaires à cause de ça sur mon ancien PC.

```
hdparm -c0 /dev/cdrom
```

Si ça ne marche pas, essayer de modifier /etc/conf.d/hdparm en remplaçant -c1 par -c0 dans la ligne le contenant (concernant les lecteurs PATA).

une fois ceci modifié, reboot à froid ton PC (arrêt et rallumage complet).

Je pense que ça devrait aller mieux déjà...

----------

## gbetous

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Ouais enfin, ça doit faire bientot 10 ans que ce lien analogique ne sert plus a rien du tout hein 

 

Bin moi je fais encore comme ça, et pour tout dire, je sais pas comment faire sans !!!

Et puis vu la qualité générale du son qu'on a sur un ordi (rare sont ceux qui ont un vrai ampli et de vraies enceintes, sans meme parler de hi-fi), autant épargner du temps CPU en laissant le lecteur CD tout faire (vu qu'ensuite il n'y a qu'un mixage analogique à faire, qui est fait bien sur en 100% hard par la carte son).

Comment on fait pour s'en passer ?

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour faire sans, il faut activer l'option correspondante dans le lecteur. Cette option existe en tout cas pour Xmms et ses dérivés (Beep Media Player, Audacious). Je suppose que tous les player encore développé doivent avoir une option analogue.

----------

## julroy67

Bon j'ai pris un peu de temps pour répondre, mais même en mettant en 16bits, cela ne règle pas le problème, pour le cable, je sais pas si j'ai branché, j'irai voir sa. Mais je crois que je l'ai que sur un seul lecteur. Je peux pas sur les deux, un seul branchement sur la carte mère =/

----------

